

Amazon announces 99c TV to own  - AlexBlom
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/09/01/amazon-unveils-99-fox-and-abc-tv-show-rentals-apple-fanboys-say-wha/

======
mhd
And of course everything seems to be US only. Dang.

